
Bulk SMS Communications Web Tool - leeale10
Hi everyone!
My team and I just built a web tool that allows a user (in this case, event coordinators, coaches, group leaders of any sort) to quickly send SMS texts out to group(s) of recipients. A recipient can respond directly to that SMS and it will only go to original sender. So for example, if you&#x27;re coordinating a huge company picnic with 200 people, you can send out a mass SMS text notifying everyone that the parking lot is full and that people should park across the street. The use cases are pretty open ended.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, send an email to beta@texted.io with the subject “Texted.io Beta” if you want an invite! You’ll get 1000 texts (to send or receive). In exchange, my team and I just ask for some project feedback!
Thanks, Alex
======
vlukereddy
Do you guys have a pricing model setup?

